# Please sign this petition to end corporal punishments in public schools



## veganbaby (Oct 28, 2004)

Please sign this petition to end corporal punishments in our schools! Even if you plan on home schooling, don't have children, have grown children or put your children in private school your signature can make a difference! Pass the word!
http://www.change.org/petitions/view...ral_punishment


----------

